# Look at this collection of "hot guys"



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

https://weheartit.com/charlinedbs/collections/104713218-hot-guys-like-really-hot

some 18yo foid has kindly put together a huge collection of "hawwwwwwt guys"

Couple of common denominators I can pick out...

None of them are bald 

Jaw.. look at all those defined jawlines, they are all lean as fuck

*Jaw is everything*.
*Leanmaxxing is everything*


----------



## androidcel (Mar 23, 2019)

Shit collection no @AncapFAG or @Arceus300


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 23, 2019)

A dude in my city looks like this

*








big lips shared by phychic on We Heart It


Image discovered by phychic. Find images and videos about boy, Hot and eyes on We Heart It - the app to get lost in what you love.




weheartit.com




*


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> *Jaw is everything*.
> *Leanmaxxing is everything*


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## kobecel (Mar 23, 2019)

I am missing


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 23, 2019)

Suicide fuel for baldingcels


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 23, 2019)

They all look similar. 
White, dark hair, strong eyebrows that aren't too low set, decent cheekbones and jaw.


----------



## fobos (Mar 23, 2019)

I want death


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 23, 2019)

its over


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

Young Leo didn't have a big Jaw.. But importantly it was defined, and that is key


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

I've not eaten breakfast or lunch..

I'm hungry


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I've not eaten breakfast or lunch..
> 
> I'm hungry


go eat br0


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 23, 2019)

hair is everything


----------



## theropeking (Mar 23, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> A dude in my city looks like this
> 
> *
> 
> ...








"big lips"
lmao I have 2x bigger lips than him yet no girl has ever complimented on them because my other features are shit. Girls are weird creatures.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> hair is everything


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


>


hes not bald just buzzed christ sake. he still has a visible sub nw2.5 hairline


----------



## theropeking (Mar 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> They all look similar.
> White, dark hair, strong eyebrows that aren't too low set, decent cheekbones and jaw.



Too low set brows are extremely overrated and look retarded. Said that too often


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 23, 2019)

HARMONY
A
R
M
O
N
Y


theropeking said:


> Too low set brows are extremely overrated and look retarded. Said


It's over for me.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


>


Cope


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifefuel for blackcels
@Afrikancel


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 33157
> 
> 
> "big lips"
> lmao I have 2x bigger lips than him yet no girl has ever complimented on them because my other features are shit. Girls are weird creatures.


That guy illustrates the importance of good skin and colouring tbh.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

Some more of Leo's jaw..

Small but defined


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Some more of Leo's jaw..
> 
> Small but defined


His zygos don't even protrude at all wtf


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 23, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> hes not bald just buzzed christ sake. he still has a visible sub nw2.5 hairline



What about him


----------



## Stingray (Mar 23, 2019)

JBW theory confirmed once again. 

Well this tells me that I need to gymcel and grow a medium length hairstyle


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 23, 2019)

All have gymcelled bodies mostly lol. Suifuel for me cause Im not lean


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 23, 2019)

her profile:
Charline • 18 years old • French, Dutch and English-speaking • lover of chocolate, reading, writing, adventures, dreaming, magic and old stuff


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> All have gymcelled bodies mostly lol. Suifuel for me cause Im not lean


What body fat are you at now?


----------



## DrTony (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> https://weheartit.com/charlinedbs/collections/104713218-hot-guys-like-really-hot
> 
> some 18yo foid has kindly put together a huge collection of "hawwwwwwt guys"
> 
> ...



According to my real life experience this is the type of guys younger foids go for not the ultra-wide jawed type of guys people worship here. Some kind of balance between masculine/feminine. It's all about harmony. Harmony is the opposite of a reductionist approach to lookism. Its about the complex multi-vectorial relationships between facial bony landmarks which signals true genetic fitness/resistance to stressors, health and developmental stability


----------



## Fallen Chad (Mar 23, 2019)

where is me?


----------



## adrianolm (Mar 23, 2019)

DrTony said:


> According to my real life experience this is the type of guys younger foids go for not the ultra-wide jawed type of guys people worship here. Some kind of balance between masculine/feminine. It's all about harmony. Harmony is the opposite of a reductionist approach to lookism. Its about the complex multi-vectorial relationships between facial bony landmarks which signals true genetic fitness/resistance to stressors, health and developmental stability


thye all have well above average jaws tho


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 23, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> thye all have well above average jaws tho



They have both bones and harmony which makes them gods in the eyes of women.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> What body fat are you at now?


Idk most people think bodyfat matters. What matters is how you look in the mirror/to other people. Bodyfat shoudnt matter unless your competing. What should matter is if you have clothes on or off all the time. 

Being 12% doesent mean shit cause it will make you look like DYEL in clothes unless yyou walk without a shirt in March


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

Worth mentioning that every single one has amazing high set prominent cheekbones. Excepct for Heath Ledger but he still looks amazing never the less.


----------



## Stingray (Mar 23, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Worth mentioning that every single one has amazing high set prominent cheekbones. Excepct for Heath Ledger but he still looks amazing never the less.


I feel like prominence is more important than position. Thoughts?


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Idk most people think bodyfat matters. What matters is how you look in the mirror/to other people. Bodyfat shoudnt matter unless your competing. What should matter is if you have clothes on or off all the time.
> 
> Being 12% doesent mean shit cause it will make you look like DYEL in clothes unless yyou walk without a shirt in March


jfl at this 0 iq faggot

I lose brain cells reading your posts


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

Stingray said:


> I feel like prominence is more important than position. Thoughts?



Both are important, if they are "medium" set but very prominent that can work aswell, but then high set zygomatic bones are important.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 23, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Worth mentioning that every single one has amazing high set prominent cheekbones. Excepct for Heath Ledger but he still looks amazing never the less.







I miss him. RIP


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

Stingray said:


> I feel like prominence is more important than position. Thoughts?


High-set with average prominence or any set with good prominence works if you're lean.



FatmanO said:


> Idk most people think bodyfat matters. What matters is how you look in the mirror/to other people. Bodyfat shoudnt matter unless your competing. What should matter is if you have clothes on or off all the time.
> 
> Being 12% doesent mean shit cause it will make you look like DYEL in clothes unless yyou walk without a shirt in March



Sort of true but there's more to it than that. What looks best is more important than any given statistic tbh but the statistics tend to correlate with how good you look so it's relevant. And tbh it's probably worth looking like DYEL if you get a lean face and have a bone structure good enough to compensate for losing what looking like you lift would give you. It usually is given face is worth much more than body.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> High-set with average prominence or any set with prominence works if you're lean.



Low set ones doesn't work to well if your lean, but still a lot better than if your bloated.


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Burger king


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Low set ones doesn't work to well if your lean, but still a lot better than if your bloated.


True enough. If they're low-set you're usually in trouble. Fortunate that it's rare.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> True enough. If they're low-set you're usually in trouble. Fortunate that it's rare.



ogre for my right cheekbone


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> ogre for my right cheekbone


How can one of them be lower than the other?


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> How can one of them be lower than the other?



Scoliosis causes facial assymetry, facial recession makes it worse


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

My brain tells me it's over for me, but my heart keeps pushing me to cope..


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 23, 2019)

FUCK

my day is ruined


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 23, 2019)

Another thing: almost all are tanned and gymcelled

You gotta tan and gymcel. It may seem normie but sometimes the normie still things make the biggest difference.


HorseFace said:


> Scoliosis causes facial assymetry, facial recession makes it worse


It doesn’t.




This is my scoliosis before I had it corrected and I don’t have much facial asymmetry. Looking at old pictures of me before I even had scoliosis, I was always somehwat asymmetrical but I am not any more now than I was before scoliosis.

Most studies show that there is no correlation.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> High-set with average prominence or any set with good prominence works if you're lean.
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of true but there's more to it than that. What looks best is more important than any given statistic tbh but the statistics tend to correlate with how good you look so it's relevant. And tbh it's probably worth looking like DYEL if you get a lean face and have a bone structure good enough to compensate for losing what looking like you lift would give you. It usually is given face is worth much more than body.


I was lower bodyfat in summer and I looked worse. PM me and ill send pics, truth is fat hides my recessed chin (its only slightly recessed) but I look better at like 18% bodyfat (Im 21) right now


Bur_01 said:


> jfl at this 0 iq faggot
> 
> I lose brain cells reading your posts


Nobody is forcing you to read.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Another thing: almost all are tanned and gymcelled
> 
> You gotta tan and gymcel.


Extremely legit. Beta-carotene or death. Gymcelling halo is huge. @ZyzzReincarnate I probably face mog you but if you were to try that Yubo shit you do with my pictures I guarantee there'd be far fewer responses.



FatmanO said:


> I was lower bodyfat in summer and I looked worse. PM me and ill send pics, truth is fat hides my recessed chin (its only slightly recessed) but I look better at like 18% bodyfat (Im 21) right now


Alright chill


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Another thing: almost all are tanned and gymcelled
> 
> You gotta tan and gymcel. It may seem normie but sometimes the normie still things make the biggest difference.
> 
> ...




I think gymcelling is only for getting leanless, low bodyfat and perhaps some slightly larger than average muscles. Women don't give a shit about huge muscles just face.

Although 6-pack abs would be beneficial especially when taking a non-obvious phoot for Tinder.. perhaps posing with a surf board on a beach looking away. The abs are visible but it's not an obvious selfie-mirror pic.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Idk most people think bodyfat matters. What matters is how you look in the mirror/to other people. Bodyfat shoudnt matter unless your competing. What should matter is if you have clothes on or off all the time.
> 
> Being 12% doesent mean shit cause it will make you look like DYEL in clothes unless yyou walk without a shirt in March


you didn't take face in factor, face looks usually best at low bodyfat and looking like dyel isn't bad if you face is good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> you didn't take face in factor, face looks usually best at low bodyfat and looking like dyel isn't bad if you face is good enough.


You're going to need like at least a 6.5 PSL face to carry being a lanklet


----------



## androidcel (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're going to need like at least a 6.5 PSL face to carry being a lanklet


its closer to 5psl imo if 4 is used as average


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> its closer to 5psl imo if 4 is used as average


You honestly reckon? I've known above average guys that were lanklets and they were memes.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You honestly reckon? I've known above average guys that were lanklets and they were memes.


ofc depends from how bad your frame is, if its sub 20% then you need better face but if its sub 50% then 5psl i enough


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> ofc depends from how bad your frame is, if its sub 20% then you need better face but if its sub 50% then 5psl i enough


How much do you reckon being gymcelled is worth as an average? Like 1 PSL?


----------



## androidcel (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> How much do you reckon being gymcelled is worth as an average? Like 1 PSL?


Diminishing returns, gymcelling is legit at any psl but most beneficial when you are 3-5 which equals 68 percent of population. While gymcelling your priority should be lean and big as possible all time which means you shouldn't never go above 15% bodyfat or certain point where you lose your facial leanness, focusing mostly on delts, chest and lats is also beneficial imo.


----------



## Zyros (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Some more of Leo's jaw..
> 
> Small but defined


Just another example of what I can't stres out enough: facial definition is the single most important feature for males, even more than facial bone structure itself.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

Zyros said:


> Just another example of what I can't stres out enough: facial definition is the single most important feature for males, even more than facial bone structure itself.


High IQ


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm having a carrot for dinner.

Leanmaxxing


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 23, 2019)

Typical foid who drools over DiCaprio, i remember when we had to watch that one romeo and juliet movie and all the foids were drooling over him.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 23, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> They all look similar.
> White, dark hair, strong eyebrows that aren't too low set, decent cheekbones and jaw.


cope there are hispanic/black people there too. It's proportional to hollywood representation. Also the typical amount of blondes/dirty blondes are there.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 23, 2019)

Omg almost all of them mogs me 

Also so many picture of cole spouse


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Extremely legit. Beta-carotene or death. Gymcelling halo is huge. @ZyzzReincarnate I probably face mog you but if you were to try that Yubo shit you do with my pictures I guarantee there'd be far fewer responses.
> 
> 
> Alright chill


every time i would join a live chat in yubo all the girls would talk about how hot i am and ask me a bunch of questions despite me having an average face


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> every time i would join a live chat in yubo all the girls would talk about how hot i am and ask me a bunch of questions despite me having an average face


Gymcel theory proven


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 23, 2019)

>3 niggers
_>all three of them prettyboymaxed_
STOP TELLING PEOPLE TO THUGMAXX.
STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 23, 2019)

just become an amoralistic skinhead bruh


----------



## dodt (Mar 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> 3-5 which equals 68 percent of population


keep memeing with statistics when its over for u


----------



## androidcel (Mar 23, 2019)

dodt said:


> keep memeing with statistics when its over for u







keep crying for me you utter subhuman ethnic gaycuck


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 23, 2019)

Suicidefuel


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm looking on the bright side..

I've found a few good images for my Chadfishing tonight


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 23, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 33157
> 
> 
> "big lips"
> lmao I have 2x bigger lips than him yet no girl has ever complimented on them because my other features are shit. Girls are weird creatures.


It has to be harmonious. Fish lips aren't a positive.








Image about photography in 👦👨 Gr 😍 by GiNa on We Heart It


Uploaded by J. Find images and videos about photography, model and eyes on We Heart It - the app to get lost in what you love.




weheartit.com





This one has the most likes. 750+ likes. Just be black with non-brown eyes theory.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 23, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It has to be harmonious. Fish lips aren't a positive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Just have amazing pheno, perfect bones, harmony and coloring


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 23, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> *Just have amazing pheno, perfect bones, harmony and coloring


No, you specifically have to some sort of ethnic with non-brown eyes. Just look at Jeremy Meeks. Yesterday, I saw a Syrian guy with crazy blue eyes and a good looking white girl next to him.


----------



## Autist (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Some more of Leo's jaw..
> 
> Small but defined


@dogtown


----------



## kobecel (Mar 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> every time i would join a live chat in yubo all the girls would talk about how hot i am and ask me a bunch of questions despite me having an average face


Tall guys who are jacked are the biggest slayer irl


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> cope there are hispanic/black people there too. It's proportional to hollywood representation. Also the typical amount of blondes/dirty blondes are there.


Well I didn't look at all of them only the first few where only 1 guy was black


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Couple of common denominators I can pick out...



Face > body


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 23, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 33220
> 
> I miss him. RIP


He was norwooding fast. Probably better for his legacy.


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 23, 2019)

Eye area > Low bf > harmony > jaw 

this proves it
Also Cole Sprouse is a faggot I hate his entire image


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lifefuel for whitecels


LightingFraud said:


> Eye area > Low bf > harmony > jaw
> 
> this proves it
> Also Cole Sprouse is a faggot I hate his entire image


Suifuel for me bc eye area is my biggest failo and is the hardest thing to fix


----------

